# Hikari the SchrÃ¶dinger's Cat



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Apr 1, 2011)

*Remember, artists, pict**ures of my character can be found further down under "Pictures."*

Name: Hikari Kamimura (ä¸Šæ‘å…‰)
Age: Much less than one half-life of Uranium-235
Sex: F
Species: Radioactive Cat
Height: 5'1"
Weight: That would be hard to measure, frankly, given that Newtons affect her differently and all...
From: Hiroshima, Japan

Appearance:
- Hair and fur: Electric green fur, neon purple long hair worn in a pony-tail
- Markings: Neon purple socks on arms and legs
- Eye color: Orange eyes
- Other features: Orange paw pads, nipples and tongue, glows in the dark
Behavior and Personality: Bubbly and indecisive. Although she is very intelligent, she very often falls prey to very stupid slip-ups. Has an almost Haitian-like ability for taking scraps and rubble and making art with it, which she mostly uses to cope with the sudden burden of not being human anymore, usually after she's gotten in serious trouble. Can be prone to mood swings.

Skills: Can shoot laser beams and launch power balls (they look like huge atoms), can run very fast and even levitate, but only for a couple of seconds.
Weaknesses: Water can leave her with awful burns and lacerations, to the point of killing her. Must recharge her powers every once in a while.

Likes: Japanese food, running across rooftops, blowing up stuff
Dislikes: Getting wet, not being able to go to the beach like a normal person anymore, stomach and headaches (they feel like nuclear explosions to her), sticking out like a sore thumb due to her loud colorating

History: After getting caught in the Hiroshima bombing of 1945, she survived after getting bitten by a cat, thereby becoming a radioactive human-feline hybrid. She met Ray-O, naturally, during one of his travels.

Clothing/Personal Style: Hoop earrings, can dress in traditional Japanese clothes and western clothes

Picture:
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/6286523/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/5918396/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/6516098/ (NSFW)

Favorite food: Takoyaki
Favorite drink: Sports drinks (they hydrate her and help her recharge)
Favorite location: The beach (but far from the water)
Favorite weather: Thunderstorms
Favorite color: Anything neon

Least liked food: Walnuts
Least liked drink: Water, duh!
Least liked location: Lakes and rivers
Least liked weather: Rain sans thunder

Favorite person: Ray-O
Significant other: Ray-O
Orientation: Undecided


----------



## Billythe44th (Apr 1, 2011)

HAHAHAHAHAH  BAAAAHAHAHAHAHA  HAAA... Okay this would be funnier if I could make line breaks.


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 1, 2011)

Good god, I love you now.


----------



## Fay V (Apr 1, 2011)

If she appears 17 the waveform has collapsed...


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Apr 1, 2011)

Fay V said:


> If she appears 17 the waveform has collapsed...



What?


----------



## Fay V (Apr 1, 2011)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> What?


 it's physics. 
Basically the cat is only alive and dead so long as the box remains closed, as long as it is open the wave form collapses and it will be either dead or alive. Schrodinger's cat is only Schrodinger's cat so long as it is never "observed" to appear 17 defeats the point


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Apr 1, 2011)

Fay V said:


> it's physics.
> Basically the cat is only alive and dead so long as the box remains closed, as long as it is open the wave form collapses and it will be either dead or alive. Schrodinger's cat is only Schrodinger's cat so long as it is never "observed" to appear 17 defeats the point


 
Maybe it's 17 here and other ages in other universes, I don't know.

Let's just think of it as a friend of mine said: The Catwoman story mixed with the Spiderman story. Comic Books messed around with physics anyway.


----------



## Fay V (Apr 1, 2011)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> Maybe it's 17 here and other ages in other universes, I don't know.


 :T


----------



## Billythe44th (Apr 1, 2011)

...Orange...nipples...


----------



## Monster. (Apr 1, 2011)

Japanese. Wild colors. Immense power she's not aware of. Magically turned into a hybrid after being bitten by an animal and having survived a nuclear explosion. Virtually invincible.

Hello, Mary Sue.


----------



## Icky (Apr 1, 2011)

Fay V said:


> it's physics.
> Basically the cat is only alive and dead so long as the box remains closed, as long as it is open the wave form collapses and it will be either dead or alive. Schrodinger's cat is only Schrodinger's cat so long as it is never "observed" to appear 17 defeats the point


 
You could also use that to disprove the rest of her silly characteristics.


----------



## Darkfoxx (Apr 2, 2011)

50% human, 25% feline, 25%... nuclear power...

that adds up to 75% organism and the rest radiation. I can understand irradiated organisms, but how does this work? Is she missing and arm and half of her torso...?

and if she gets close to this freind of her, does he get radiation poisoning?

so many questions...


----------



## Lobar (Apr 2, 2011)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> Maybe it's 17 here and other ages in other universes, I don't know.


 
Oy.  :|

RayO, yes, the concept of a SchrÃ¶dinger's cat character is pretty cool, but you really should have done some research first.  This would be B-grade even for the Silver Age.


----------



## Azure (Apr 2, 2011)

This is the best fursona persona thread ever. Except for the one about the flying wheelchair.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Apr 2, 2011)

Gaz said:


> Japanese. Wild colors. Immense power she's not aware of. Magically turned into a hybrid after being bitten by an animal and having survived a nuclear explosion. Virtually invincible.
> 
> Hello, Mary Sue.


 
Whoops.

Well, she's not a main character, so I'll give her thaaaat. Also, she does have a weakness. Water. There's another thing.

Let me clear up something. She's aware of her power most of the time. She's not stupid. Those are just moments when she gets excited and she forgets.

The Japanese thing is not primarily to make her a Mary Sue. It's just that I wanted an Asian character and, well, there's radioactivity in Japan. C'mon, this is the country that gave us Godzilla. They got stories about radio activity up the wazoo. I should know. I originally wanted to make her Chinese.

I think I'll consider tweaking it some more, though, if you think it's a Mary-Sue. Usually I try to give her somes trait that might usually make her a Mary-Sue, but balance it out with some weaknesses.

Oh, yeah, another thing. She's not falling in love with everyone.

I just thought SchrÃ¶dinger's cat was a cooler name for a radioactive cat.


----------



## Fay V (Apr 2, 2011)

It's very mary sue, and sounds like you just understand science through buzzwords.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Apr 2, 2011)

Well, I'm open to crit. Thank you people.



Darkfoxx said:


> 50% human, 25% feline, 25%... nuclear power...
> 
> that  adds up to 75% organism and the rest radiation. I can understand  irradiated organisms, but how does this work? Is she missing and arm and  half of her torso...?



Well, she does have a body, but a lot of her internal structures are different. She bleeds plasma, for example. And instead of a heart, she has a mini-sun. (She has a large half life.)

Water interferes with it though, which is why she can't come in contact with any that doesn't have a high enough concentration of salts or alcohol or stuff like that.

I should know, she fell on a lake and almost died. I had to get like, a gallon or two of Gatorade to get her well again.

Maybe 25% was too high of an estimate. But normal people are 75% water so who knows?

The nuclear fission is her heart also explains her long lifespan. Or maybe we should call it half-lifespan.


----------



## Monster. (Apr 2, 2011)

Regardless of whether she knows about her strength or not, she has _one_ weakness and immense power that she "forgets" to control. It's too Mary Sue, imo.

It's easy to tone down the Mary Sue aspect, by the way; give her back some human traits. If you give her all this power and everything, it's easy for someone to forget that your character was, at any point, a human. All they'll see is a radioactive catgirl with power to throw powerballs of energy.

Overall, I think you just made her too "perfect", so to speak.


----------



## Icky (Apr 2, 2011)

Ahaha, what the fuck? Have you ever even set foot in a science classroom?


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Apr 2, 2011)

Gaz said:


> Regardless of whether she knows about her strength or not, she has _one_ weakness and immense power that she "forgets" to control. It's too Mary Sue, imo.
> 
> It's easy to tone down the Mary Sue aspect, by the way; give her back some human traits. If you give her all this power and everything, it's easy for someone to forget that your character was, at any point, a human. All they'll see is a radioactive catgirl with power to throw powerballs of energy.
> 
> Overall, I think you just made her too "perfect", so to speak.



Thank you.



Icky said:


> Ahaha, what the fuck? Have you ever even set foot in a science classroom?


 
Not since elementary school.


----------



## Ophee (Apr 3, 2011)

But I thought SchrÃ¶dinger's Cat is a zombie?  LOL!


----------



## Fay V (Apr 3, 2011)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> Not since elementary school.



maybe you ought to consider doing so before basic a character on this stuff...


----------



## Thaily (Apr 3, 2011)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> Also, she does have a weakness. Water.



So, she never showers?


----------



## Fay V (Apr 3, 2011)

Thaily said:


> So, she never showers?


 or eats or drinks as a large bit of our hydration comes from what we eat. 
In fact considering the percentage of the body that is water, she's allergic to her damn self.


----------



## Thaily (Apr 3, 2011)

Well, a high percentage of the body isn't water, but it is liquid.
Water allergies do exist, but people who have it live one hell of a life. 
It would be a huge weakness if applied and played properly, but not if it's just for comical purpose; _"She's a cat and she hates water, teehee!"_


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Apr 3, 2011)

I told you guys, she's allergic to water on its own. If it's mixed with salts and stuff it's okay. In fact, it's good for her because it charges her up.

It is sort of "She's a cat and she hates water", but in a very subtle way.


----------



## Thaily (Apr 3, 2011)

... You realize salt water (saline/brine) dehydrates you, right?


----------



## Fay V (Apr 3, 2011)

Thaily said:


> ... You realize salt water (saline/brine) dehydrates you, right?


 just let him have his bastardization of science, it's just a fuck buddy anyway.


----------



## Thaily (Apr 3, 2011)

T_T


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Apr 3, 2011)

Thaily said:


> ... You realize salt water (saline/brine) dehydrates you, right?


 
O_O I probably didn't think through it enough. Back to the drawing board.

EDIT: Though she can always drink Gatorade, which still hydrates you but has electrolytes.


----------



## Billythe44th (Apr 4, 2011)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> Though she can always drink Gatorade, which still hydrates you but has electrolytes.


 
It's like driving a monster truck into your mouth, right?


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 4, 2011)

What the fuck am I reading? RayO, I'm sorry, but your character is not thought out at-fucking-all. 

_Do research first, POST SECOND_


----------



## Icky (Apr 4, 2011)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> O_O I probably didn't think through it enough. Back to the drawing board.


 
You're_ just now_ figuring this out?


----------



## Shadowwolf (Apr 4, 2011)

I just find it hilarious that your character is weak to water, and Hikari is the name of a popular line of fish food.


----------



## denkaral (Apr 26, 2011)

I know people already listed out the numerous reasons for her being a mary-sue, but here are some ways you can fix it:

+ Do some research, I'm sure you've realized a number of things around her that don't exactly fit together
+ Think, why is she Japanese other than the fact they have a history with nuclear explosions? It seems more like you just want a standard 'Nihon resident'. Just because someone is Japanese doesn't mean their favorite food will be something Japanese, you know? And the fact she's the SchrÃ¶dinger's Cat, which is Austrian :/ (and how does getting bitten by a radioactive cat make you fit SchrÃ¶dinger's paradox, anyways?)
+ Tone EVERYTHING down. Her powers are ridiculous. I mean, she can throw atom blasts, levitate, bleed plasma, create art out of rubble, blow things up......
Yeah. Not that realistic. Each of those things could fit for a seperate character.
+ Personality: 100% Mary Sue. So what if she doesn't fall in love with someone, the fact she's totally supercharged but that her weaknesses is "Can forget that her powers can be somewhat destructive". 
URGH. Make it something like "she can only use her powers after recharging, like a battery" or something, or that "water leaves her with hideous burns and lacerations" rather than "feel[ing] like nuclear explosions to her".
+ Colors. I know furries have a tendancy to have some fucking ugly colors, but really? Green and purple? Way too many neons, plus the neon green just gives people a headache. And think again, would something radioactive take on that color? Prolly not. More if anything a bright white.

I dunno, sorry for this being so long, but these are somethings you can build off from....I hope :/


----------



## Lobar (Apr 26, 2011)

^^^^This bump has reminded me that I was working on salvaging this character into a workable application of the concept.  Thanks.


----------



## Deo (Apr 26, 2011)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> Not since elementary school.


 This is almost unbearably sad.


----------



## Fay V (Apr 26, 2011)

Deo said:


> This is almost unbearably sad.


 it is sad. RayO made me realize there are people out there that don't know what the fuck Schrodinger's cat actually is and just think "science cat " 

Thankfully I played portal 2 and felt at ease with the world and science.


----------



## Deo (Apr 26, 2011)

denkaral said:


> I know people already listed out the numerous  reasons for her being a mary-sue, but here are some ways you can fix it:
> 
> + Do some research, I'm sure you've realized a number of things around her that don't exactly fit together
> + Think, why is she Japanese other than the fact they have a history  with nuclear explosions? It seems more like you just want a standard  'Nihon resident'. Just because someone is Japanese doesn't mean their  favorite food will be something Japanese, you know? And the fact she's  the SchrÃ¶dinger's Cat, which is Austrian :/ (and how does getting bitten  by a radioactive cat make you fit SchrÃ¶dinger's paradox, anyways?)
> ...


 THIS
Also, Ray0, it is hugely apparent that you have no clue as to what  SchrÃ¶dinger's cat is all about. It was a scientific thought experiment, not a "OMG  THIS CAT IS RADIOACTIVE, LET'S FUCK IT".


----------



## Fay V (Apr 26, 2011)

Deo said:


> THIS
> Also, Ray0, it is hugely apparent that you have no clue as to what  SchrÃ¶dinger's cat is all about. It was a scientific thought experiment, not a "OMG  THIS CAT IS RADIOACTIVE, LET'S FUCK IT".


 
My favorite part of that whole shitfest is the "Schrodinger's cat...apparent age 20" seriously I laughed. I laughed hard. Nothing could show that you don't know what the fuck the Schrodinger's cat is, than saying it appears to be something. 
Also...why the ever loving fuck would you think it was radioactive at all...


----------



## Alstor (Apr 26, 2011)

Jennnnna.

On-topic, please do at least a little bit of research before making any other characters like this, ok?


----------



## Redregon (Apr 26, 2011)

if i'm may, if you want to use the schroedinger experiment to explain a character... try this.

"this character has been so severely traumatized by being confined in a small box for most of her life that she is unable to socialize. a side effect of this is that she has lost all ability to control her body, thusly rendering her incontinent and unable to speak aside from grunts and such. often drooling over herself, she knows no social boundaries. the years being exposed to the radiation has left her with tumours all over her skin and organs. she is hairless in patches and has lost nails and teeth from prolonged exposure. she has no powers but she believes she does as that was a defence mechanism to the severe boredom that whittled away at her sanity over the years."

that might be a little more accurate than what you've got.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Apr 26, 2011)

Fay... Deo, I can take crit as much as the next guy, and the last thing I want to do is give you the middle finger and accuse you of being sreventy-year old prepz, but now you're just rubbing it in. I get it, I could use more actual science knowledge.

Not to mention that I'm not calling her a SchrÃ¶dinger's cat anymore. Just a radioactive cat. Like a friend of mine said, "It's the Spiderman story crossed with Catwoman."

I still got plenty of room for improvement, though... gotta make her less of a Sue of course. Tone it down for sure... except for the color scheme. Sorry, guys. Usually I show some restraint when coloring characters, but not this one. I need a tongue-in-cheek sparklecharacter.

Also... the takoyaki thing is something personal... namely that I personally think Takoyaki would be delicious, and I sure would love to taste it!


----------



## Deo (Apr 26, 2011)

Alstor said:


> Jennnnna.


 Whaaaaat?

Why is everyone using my irl name now? :c




Redregon said:


> if i'm may, if you want to use the schroedinger experiment to explain a character... try this.
> 
> "this  character has been so severely traumatized by being confined in a small  box for most of her life that she is unable to socialize. a side effect  of this is that she has lost all ability to control her body, thusly  rendering her incontinent and unable to speak aside from grunts and  such. often drooling over herself, she knows no social boundaries. the  years being exposed to the radiation has left her with tumours all over  her skin and organs. she is hairless in patches and has lost nails and  teeth from prolonged exposure. she has no powers but she believes she  does as that was a defence mechanism to the severe boredom that whittled  away at her sanity over the years."
> 
> that might be a little more accurate than what you've got.


DELIGHTFUL.


----------



## Icky (Apr 26, 2011)

I just read this thread again, and it's still just as stupid as it was. 

I laughed, heartily.


----------



## denkaral (Apr 26, 2011)

> Also... the takoyaki thing is something personal... namely that I  personally think Takoyaki would be delicious, and I sure would love to  taste it!



;2;


----------

